# Wayne National Forest



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Just got invited to hunt and stay on some property whose back yard is wayne national... been trying to locate some detailed maps and have come up short.... seems we will be staying somewhere just off rt 35... anyone have a link to share with some decent maps?

Thanks in advance to all your help.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wayne+national+forest+maps&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

For aerial photos go to Yahoo's main webpage and click on Maps. Then you can keep zooming in on the area. They have the most detailed aerial photos I have seen on the net. You can also do the hybrid map, which shows the roads overlay the aerial photos.
ski


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

If you are hunting the middle section near Nelsonville, stop by the Wayne National Forest Headquarters on Rt. 33. I purchased a few topographic maps for $7 when I was in college. The maps are current and well documented. They were extremely neccessary if you planned on walking large distances in a day. It's pretty big woods in most parts. Easy to get lost.


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

I am planning a trip to Wayne National Forest this fall, hoping to land a big buck with my bow (so not gun week). I've never been. Can someone who's familar please help me focus my preparation? I'm curious: What are the general difference between the areas (Ironton, Marietta and Athens/Nelsonville)? Wondering if there are any significant differences in hunting pressure, predominate food sources, terrain, or number of P&Y 160+ bucks : )

I want to get in a couple spring scouting trips, but I need to commit to a general area first. No way I'll be able to scout more than 3-4 days before season, so need to make the most of it. Any help you guys can offer is much appreciated.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

The hunting pressure in the Athens unit is ridiculous. It ran me out of the woods completely especially once rut started. They hit it really hard this year it blew my mind how many people there were. Early season wasn't too aweful bad though I managed to stick a BB and miss two more deer. I hope they save a lot for this coming season.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You might look in on Ohiosportsman dot com. They have a member there with extensive knowledge of the Wayne National Forrest. He does a hunting camp down there every November open and welcome to all. He is a super nice guy and willing to share with you everything he knows. He posts frequently about the Wayne.

CG


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> You might look in on Ohiosportsman dot com. They have a member there with extensive knowledge of the Wayne National Forrest. He does a hunting camp down there every November open and welcome to all. He is a super nice guy and willing to share with you everything he knows. He posts frequently about the Wayne.
> 
> CG


Coonskinner is the guy you need to talk to. I hunted with him last year and he knows the Wayne well. Super nice guy.


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

Boy thats disappointing about the Athens unit...I was hoping I could make the wife happy by disguising a scouting trip or two as 50% scouting/50% romantic hocking hills cabin retreat. 

Thanks for the info though...I'll check with coonskinner....

I'll be somewhere scouting March 24-26 (maybe Ironton then?). I post what I see -- keep any tips coming!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

dont let it discourage you. there are deer to be had, If you get in early and do your work. But come Rut though I couldnt hardly find a place to even park amongst all of the Rv's and truck caravans.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I will be doing a lot of scouting around that time as well for both deer and turkey. I live right next door to wayne so if u want to hook up and do some scouting just send me a Pm


----------



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never seen a LOT of large bucks taken out of Wayne. I think they're hunted a bit too much to get too big. Of course, if someone had a good spot in Wayne National where they were harvesting large bucks, I doubt they would tell you on a message board. But if they will....anyone know where there are some big bucks in the Oak Hill area?!


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

Suchland4 said:


> Of course, if someone had a good spot in Wayne National where they were harvesting large bucks, I doubt they would tell you on a message board. But if they will....anyone know where there are some big bucks in the Oak Hill area?!


Just to clarify, I'm not asking for a particular spot, just some info on the differences between the three main areas so I can decide which to spend my time this spring finding my own spot. 

If by chance someone did want to give up their big buck spot, feel free to pm me


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

u cant beat private land.ive hunted wayne for years.you can kill does and scrubs but would be hard to find a 160 class buck.its real hard to find a parking spot.:S


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I went to the forest during gun season and it was a joke, I went out with a group of friends and we didnt last any more then 10 mins. my one buddy got hit with a bunch off BB's....... First and last time I will step foot in the National forest during gun week!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have hunted the marietta district during muzzleloader and I hardly saw people anywhere. there would be a couple trucks parked along the road, but there is so much woods that the pressure amounted to nothing. I can't imagine that the pressure during bowseason amounts to anything in this district. even if there are five trucks parked along a mile of road that is nothing for pressure in woods that large. If the trucks are having to parallel park then you might be getting some pressure. I haven't seen the athens district during the rut or gun season, but it would take a couple thousand people to put pressure on it. A couple hundred people spread out over that area isn't that much pressure IMO. The marietta district seems to get less pressure though since it is a farther drive from Columbus and other cities. I found some spots that I know I can harvest an ok deer from during bow season. I hope this information helps you decide what district to choose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I didn't even bother to go out on Wayne during Muzzleloader season. I went out for a couple hours the first day of gun season just to see how the pressure would be and before it even got daylight I had 5 or 6 different people walk right underneath me and set down within yelling distance. I was so discusted that I up and left and haven't hunted it since then. Maybe its different on other tracts of Wayne, but i'm just saying how it was where I hunted.


----------

